# I just polished my new fixed blade.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think a good carbon steel fixed blade is the best knife for a prepper. I bought a three in TOPS C.A.T. (and I have a bunch of them, BTW) to carry in my jacket in case I'm separated from the supplies in my truck.

It's 1095 steel, and I polished it with Nubatama stones I got from Ken Schwartz, and used several grades of Alumina suspension for the initial polish and finally the 3.2 nanodiamond slurry for the final buff.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Time well invested Mr Tourist


----------



## Full_bag_of_marbles (Apr 20, 2017)

What is your technique for sharpening and polishing?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I get the same results for my plane blades and chisels using the "scary sharp" method with sandpaper and plate glass but I've never tried it on a knife.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm like Robie (previous post) I've got a Worksharp which spins a thick glass disc you put adhesive backed fine grit sand paper on. Great for chisels and can really put the edge on a knife blade. I even use it to sharpen my larger drill bits.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

is that what they're calling it these days


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cool dude


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Joe said:


> Time well invested Mr Tourist


I use stones from Ken Schwartz which he makes to fit the Edge Pro fixture.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's a mirror! I've never seen a knife that sharp.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> It's a mirror! I've never seen a knife that sharp.


I did get one sharper, simply because it was a thinner blade blank and had a distal taper. It is a TOPS C.U.T. 4.0, a novel design blending a survival knife and a karambit for defense. It has a ring on the back of the handle.

Despite all of the Hollywood knives and exotic steels or the legends about switchblades and Bowie knives, I consider this fixed blade to be the most lethal knife I've ever owned.

The 3.2 million grit edge on a knife like this will simply cut you to the bone with little if any pressure.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I might add that a knife does not have to be expensive or well made to be refined with a bit of patience.

Below is a collaborative knife from Ruger and CRKT. The knife itself is strong and well made, the edge was a disaster. It was crooked and uneven on the belly bevel, and the tanto bevel wasn't sharp at all.

But I wanted a low buck knife for daily carry to bang up if needed, and as a salesman for Blue Ridge, I got the knife for 40 bucks. Yes, it has time and materials in it to get it into this shape. But all the tools I used are available to any of you preppers through Ben Dale at Edge Pro and Ken Schwartz.

Ken can usually be found on FaceBook, and he carries everything, even full-size stones for katanas.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> It's a mirror! I've never seen a knife that sharp.


I have. Nice collection.


----------



## Full_bag_of_marbles (Apr 20, 2017)

homefire said:


> I have. Nice collection.


pics or it ain't true


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

That's not my department. This is a nice collection of knives. Tourist, you should be proud.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am really behind the times. Still using a Buck 119. I know I had it when I got married 41 years ago , not sure how long before that I had it. I know darn well it was never that sharp.


----------

